# KOH Shaving Cream



## Dean (Sep 14, 2018)

I’d like to make a KOH based shaving cream.  I understand that the fatty acid profile is different than other types of soaps and has additives such as glycerin and clay.  I know that clay provides slip but not sure what sticky glyerine does.  Can u point me in the right direction where I can learn how (and why) to make a KOH shaving cream (or is it gel)?


----------



## shunt2011 (Sep 14, 2018)

If you do a search there is a huge thread for shaving soap.  It’s a great recipe and great place to start.  Most don’t add clays though, me included.   I can link from my iPad.


----------



## Dean (Sep 14, 2018)

shunt2011 said:


> If you do a search there is a huge thread for shaving soap.  It’s a great recipe and great place to start.  Most don’t add clays though, me included.   I can link from my iPad.



Thx.  I’m working my way thru the thread.  Havn’t got to the recommended fatty acid ranges and additives yet.


----------



## psfred (Sep 15, 2018)

Shaving soap is pretty easy:  50+ % stearic acid, low oleic/linoleic acid, at least 60% KOH  in the lye.  How you get there doesn't matter much, the high stearic/palmitic and low unsaturated fatty acid ratio makes it work.

Shaving CREAM will need to have similar fatty acid profiles, but DeeAnna says that high stearic acid in traditional liquid soaps is stringy/slimy, not creamy.  All the commercial creams I've inspected for ingredient list (not many, I'll admit) have either a large amount of glycerin or triethanolamine, I would assume to replace the water in a traditional liquid soap to keep the consistency what's required for shaving cream.

I'd experiment with small batches, good shaving soap or cream lasts a long time, and if you make large (500 gr) batches you will suddenly have decades worth of maybe nice maybe not so nice shaving cream.....


----------

